# dreams rv /safari trek



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

this might sound a bit cheeky...but do anyof you guys live near dreams rv ( uxbridge) as i'm interested in a safari trek they have there.it's gone from £32K..to £28K..now £26K...is it a duffer? they've had it a long time..would any of you guys be passing dreams rv at anytime and perhaps have a cursery look at it for me ? i live in devon and will make the trip if it's worth a look.
thanks a lot....slaphead :wink: :wink:


----------

